# House trim has rotted my siding



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

After I replace the plywood siding, I was wondering how to replace the the trim so the rot doesn't begin again. So far my best choice seems to be attaching with screws and using washers as spacers between the trim and siding. Anyone with other ideas? This is a 28 year old house.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

those belly bands need to have flashing over them so the water doesn't get behind it.
if you simply space them off the wall the water will get into the joint and wreck the framing 
(or worse)
possibly a rabbet at the bottom to 'self flash' the lower sheets?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

thats the best advice,is there sheathing under the siding?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd move the board down to the "Z" flashing interface and include the flashing, jlhaslip suggested. No sense having two flashings that close together.
Ron


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

I was trying to avoid having to use flashing on top of the trim, all the extra work, but it seems to be the consensus here for a lasting result. 

The 3/4" plywood siding has no sheathing behind it so I'll need vapor barrier as well. Here's a photo of some siding I removed for a deck ledger.

Thanks for the tip on the rabbet; it would at least maintain a clean look from below. I think the trim needs to go on at the same time I put on new siding to get the water barriers properly positioned.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

many times with that type of siding and trim there is a very good chance water can leak in around windows,check that area very carefully...good luck:thumbsup:


----------

